# Installation Office 2003 problem with log file



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

When I try to install Office 2003 from the CD, an error appears:

"Error opening installation log file.Verify that the specified log file exists and is writable."

I have tried the Microsoft site for instructions on this error, but I couldn't understand them, could someone explain how to fix this? 

Is this problem caused by the Office 2003 program or by my computer?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, this is error code 1622 and MS should have provided you with a meaningful workwaround; nevertheless, if you have what they told you, please post it back for us to break it down to a step-by-step procedure for you to easily understand and follow.

Moreover, perform a Search for files named *Microsoft Office 2003 Setup*.txt* (make sure you have set the search to look for hidden and system files, as well), and post back what you came up with.


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

I did the search and found 2 files: Microsoft Office 2003 Setup(0001)
and Microsoft Office 2003 Setup(0001)_Task(0001)

Here is a link that the Microsoft website provided for this problem. 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/884290


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

The KB Article you were given by Microsoft has to do with failure to install *updates* - not the Office itself. But you originally posted you're attempting to install the *MS Office Suite* fresh - correct?


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes im trying to install it fresh


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I mean it is outrageous - those guys didn't know what they were talking about!

Anyhow, from your having only those two log files, it appears that the Windows Installer was still working on your System Files and hadn't initiated the Office installation at the time of failure.

I want you to do the following:
a. Attach these two files in your reply.
b. Run the Windows Installer CleanUp Utility and remove everything that has to do with MS Office.
c. Visit Windows/Microsoft Update and patch your WinXP up-to-date.
d. Run the MS Office installation one more time to see if it works now.


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

_*attachments removed*_

After I clicked "run" for windows installer clean-up I have a new error message: 

"The temp folder is on a drive that is full or inaccessible. Free up space on the drive or verify that you have write permission on the temp folder."


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

OK, both logs show it was a Windows Installer error (code 1601 in lieu of the 1622 stated in the original post).

This seems concurrent with the error you recieved when you ran the windows installer clean-up utility.

Wait a bit, I'm posting soon a workaround.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

For starters, press Windows Key + *R*, type *services.msc*, press *OK*. Locate the *Windows Installer *service, double-click it, press *Start *and then *OK*.


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

Is that it, or is there more??


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, if still no cigar, then I'd suggest you to unistall Windows Installer and re-install WI 3.1 by downloading it from here:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

I re-installed WI 3.1 and I still have the same problem. Is this a major problem?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Nothing is impossible for TSF. Please read and follow the steps of this article: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309191/en-us
Also, make sure no antivirus program is running during the installation. Last but not least, it can be a corrupted profile that doesn't let the installation move on. But first check out that article's steps.


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

Will this problem come up when I install other programs?


----------



## snoskatedude (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot!, I really like this site and 
I appreciate the help and I got it to work.


----------

